
Assessing Code Authorship: The Case of the Linux Kernel - signa11
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.02925
======
signa11
also, the article in medium : [https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/who-are-the-
authors-of-the-li...](https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/who-are-the-authors-of-
the-linux-kernel-f4a0b286512e#.9i8a4op66)

